# Float.com.au down?!



## kolonel (8 December 2008)

Was looking for a free source of EOD for the ASX, and remembered this website.

However, it appears that it hasn't been updated since Aug 08. (I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the following hyper-linked site)

http://www.float.com.au/scgi-bin/prod/dl.cgi

Can anyone confirm this ?

Regards
kolonel


----------



## GreatPig (8 December 2008)

Yes, I don't know why they don't keep it working. It stopped for months before that as well, and I eventually sent them an email and it started updating again not long after that - for a short time.

Try sending them an email.

GP


----------



## kolonel (9 December 2008)

Thanks for the quick response GP.  I have sent an email this morning, and will update any news when i hear back.

Are there any other free EOD sources that is available ?  Didnt really want to pay for a full service yet, until i get my feet wet again with testing.  I have tried a few from older threads, but they seem to be down (cooltrader.net) or not real user friendly.

Regards
kolonel


----------



## GreatPig (9 December 2008)

The only other free one I ever used was InvestorWeb, but that doesn't seem to be responding any more either (or the URL has changed).

GP


----------



## rub92me (9 December 2008)

Hi kolonel: try Cooltrader with this URL: http://www.cooltrader.com.au/ 
You have to sign up, but then it works fine; data is one day delayed though.


----------

